# Current news on Max



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We need a neutral smily!









As posted before Max was diagnosed with Cushing's disease a few weeks ago and we started drug therapy with Lysroden which is a chemo therapy drug with some side effects that can be nasty.









He is not doing badly.









We stopped the Lysroden last night as the vet thinks we have reached the end of induction. The physical effects we are seeing would indicate this. 

He has slowed down on the drinking and peeing. The diarrhea and uncontrolled bowel movements have stopped (thank goodness







). He is not eating as much and is a little disinterested in food. 

So on Monday we do a another round of tests to see how to maintain him and what dose of med he needs to maintain.

I am seeing the hidden stuff coming back. A side effect of Cushings due to the increase in Cortisol is that allergies are not seen, some inflamation can be hidded too. Today Max was having hard time getting up and was pretty gimpy. Both Joe and I had to lift him up to his feet this morning.









He has Spondylosis and bone spurs on his hips that have not been giving him any problems as the cortisol was so high with the Cushings. I had beeen able to stop Rimadyl because he really did not seem to need it and it was upsetting his stomach. So it looks like we will need to add maybe Adequan for him. 

But not bad news, just news!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Neutral news is good! LJ has been on Hyaluronic Acid (100 mg per day) for a month and I've seen a big difference. She also has Spondylosis. Since I sleep on her dog bed many nights, I've been taking it too. Its good stuff!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds like progress though! Give Max some ear scritches from us!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Kathy that is mixed news. Hopefully some meds or supplements will help with the mobility. Allery problems just suck, but so far this year Lakota is doing well with one Zyrtec a day. 

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

How has Max been doing?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, thanks for the Max update! My last senior got Adequan. I will be sending positive thoughts and vibes that it really helps Max a lot!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

max is dong okay right now. He s on a small dose of Previcox and it is really working well for him with no side effects. He goes in tomorrow for another ACTH stim test for the Cushings.

I had planned on posting when I got results late next week.


----------

